# FBSS и много новых названий. Помогите разобраться



## Buggy(Денис) (9 Окт 2009)

Подскажите пожалуйста что кроется за этими названиями. Непонятное буду выделять жирным шрифтом.

1) Самую большую группу больных с FBSS составляют пациенты после удаления грыжи диска *задним доступом*

2) Что такое *поясничный стеноз*?

3) Что такое *одно- или двухсторонний корешковый синдром*?

4) Что такое *эпидуральный фиброз* и какие хирургические доступы являются травматичными для спинномозговых нервов?

5) Что такое *спондилолистез*?

6) Клинически выраженная нестабильность достаточно часто встречается после удаления межпозвонковых грыж с помощью *интерламинэктомии*.

7) Что такое *ламинэктомия*?

8) Что такое *спондилодисцит* и чем он может быть вызван?

9) Что такое *центральная грыжа диска*?

10) Что такое *передний доступ*, *боковой доступ*, *задний доступ*?. Я не могу понять, не уж-то на уровне L5 можно делать пердний доступ? Это через живот чтоли?


----------



## nuwa (9 Окт 2009)

Денис, ну что Вы, право! Набираете любое из интересующих Вас понятий в поисковике - и получаете развёрнутый ответ из нескольких статей. 

У консультирующих специалистов на форуме несколько иные задачи.


----------



## Buggy(Денис) (9 Окт 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Денис, ну что Вы, право! Набираете любое из интересующих Вас понятий в поисковике - и получаете развёрнутый ответ из нескольких статей.
> 
> У консультирующих специалистов на форуме несколько иные задачи.



Извиняйте.. :p обленился совсем.


----------

